# OpenOffice won't build after upgrade to OpenSSL 1.0.2



## weif (Mar 24, 2015)

Saturday I upgraded security/openssl from 1.0.1 to 1.0.2 using `portupgrade -Rc openssl` (after reviewing /usr/ports/UPDATING to check for potential known problems or special upgrade concerns).

Sunday evening OpenOffice `openoffice-4.1.1` went from "buggy" (especially if you click anything in a menu) to giving "Application error" when started. I had been using 4.1.1_6 and saw in /usr/ports/UPDATING that editors/openoffice-4 now has version 4.1.1_7 available. Hoping that this may fix the issues which I have been encountering, I ran `portupgrade -Rc apache-openoffice`. This is failing several hours into the build with:


```
Module 'sc' delivered successfully. 169 files copied, 6 files unchanged

2 module(s):
  ucb
  forms
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.1/main/forms/util
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.1/main/ucb/source/ucp/ftp

When you have fixed the errors in that module you can resume the build by running:

  build --from ucb forms

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20150324-75385-1ecd6o6 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=apache-openoffice-4.1.1_6 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.1.1_6 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```

I have tried rebuilding several dependencies for OOo and get similar errors on ftp/curl. My thinking is that the issue may be with the OpenSSL update, and want to try reverting back.

I'm pretty sure what I need to do to accomplish this is similar to:

```
cd /tmp
svnlite co https://svn0.us-east.FreeBSD.org/ports/head/security/openssl@XXXXXX
cd openssl
make install
```

How can I figure out what options are available for the XXXXXX to try to find a version of security/openssl

(or am I going about troubleshooting this all wrong?)


----------



## chrbr (Mar 24, 2015)

In the past I have used ports-mgmt/portdowngrade in a situation like that.


----------



## getopt (Mar 24, 2015)

weif said:


> (or am I going about troubleshooting this all wrong?)


Do NOT try to use any version of OpenSSL but the last one. This is the only way how security updates are supposed to work 

When such a port (here OpenSSL) has been updated, it is advisable to rebuild all ports that depend on that.

If you are using packages from a repository, it can happen that depending packages have not yet been build. This is mostly true for the BIG ones. 

If you no not like OpenSSL at all (and you are building ports yourself), look if alternate options like GNUPG or LibreSSL are a choice in the ports options.


----------



## weif (Mar 25, 2015)

getopt said:


> Do NOT try to use any version of OpenSSL but the last one. This is the only way how security updates are supposed to work



I understand that. I was hoping to determine whether the OpenSSL upgrade was related to OOo no longer opening, or to OOo no longer being able to build...



getopt said:


> When such a port (here OpenSSL) has been updated, it is advisable to rebuild all ports that depend on that.



Have done, and it didn't change the build error from OOo. Nor did it change the build error on curl.



getopt said:


> If you are using packages from a repository, it can happen that depending packages have not yet been build. This is mostly true for the BIG ones.



Using portupgrade, not a repository...



getopt said:


> If you no not like OpenSSL at all (and you are building ports yourself), look if alternate options like GNUPG or LibreSSL are a choice in the ports options.



I don't have an issue with OpenSSL in general, just trying to figure out if it is the root of this issue, or something else... And I haven't installed it directly, it is installed because something else I am using requires it, so installing another ssl solution likely will just cause other problems or broken packages.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 25, 2015)

/usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20150323:
> AFFECTS: Users of net/asterisk* and net/pjsip ports
> AUTHOR: madpilot@FreeBSD.org
> ....
> ...



Maybe (I only guess), you have to do this also for editor/openoffice-4.


----------



## weif (Mar 25, 2015)

talsamon said:


> /usr/ports/UPDATING
> 
> 
> Maybe (I only guess), you have to do this also for editor/openoffice-4.



I don't appear to have either net/asterisk or net/pjsip installed... At least not that I can tell.


----------



## kpa (Mar 25, 2015)

See if turning off the ASM option in security/openssl makes a difference. It was posted as a potential solution in one of the other OpenSSL 1.0.2 related threads.


----------



## weif (Mar 26, 2015)

kpa said:


> See if turning off the ASM option in security/openssl makes a difference. It was posted as a potential solution in one of the other OpenSSL 1.0.2 related threads.



That was a start. After rebuilding security/openssl with ASM disabled, and rebuilding everything that depends on OpenSSL, OpenOffice will start. However, I'm still getting a build error:


```
1 module(s):
  forms
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.1/main/forms/util

When you have fixed the errors in that module you can resume the build by running:

  build --from forms

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20150325-1902-1mr70ov env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=apache-openoffice-4.1.1_6 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.1.1_6 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
```


----------



## weif (Apr 19, 2015)

This is still an issue.

```
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4/work/aoo-4.1.1/main/forms/util
```
Any ideas on how to get forms to build in editors/openoffice-4?


----------



## weif (Apr 19, 2015)

Last night I ran `make clean install` from the /usr/ports/editors/openoffice-4 directory and get the same error (above) as running `portupgrade -Rc apache-openoffice`.


----------

